# ASCE 7-10 Third Printing



## Mike Berkey (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey folks,

I just noticed that the NCEES list of required CIVIL—STRUCTURAL Design Standards changed on Monday. It says we need the _first _printing of ASCE 7-10. Does anyone know if the differences between the 1st and 3rd printing are minor enough that I could just use the 3rd printing if I already got it?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Lomarandil (Jan 7, 2015)

You could always page through the errata to see -- but my inclination would be to say yes. I even used an entirely different edition of a few codes, and just made notes to be aware of the differences.


----------



## Mike Berkey (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## NOLAENG (Jan 7, 2015)

I would purchase/use 3rd printing.

I doubt NCEES will give a problem that would use incorrect information from previous versions on the test.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 7, 2015)

Mike Berkey said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I just noticed that the NCEES list of required CIVIL—STRUCTURAL Design Standards changed on Monday. It says we need the _first _printing of ASCE 7-10. Does anyone know if the differences between the 1st and 3rd printing are minor enough that I could just use the 3rd printing if I already got it?
> 
> ...




http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=38


----------

